# ADBA Show Las Vegas



## Elvisfink

April 13 & 14 The Southern Nevada APBT Club is hosting an ADBA Show weekend. There will be 3 Confirmation Shows and two Weight Pulls. Hope to see a few of you there.

Judges: 
Saturday AM - Krissy Garner
Saturday PM - Frank Rocca
Sunday - Rodger Scott


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

i dont think i will make it this year  i just got a new job and cant afford to take days of yet. :/


----------



## Rudy4747

Awe man one of my favorite judges and somenif my good freinds will be there. Sad to say infant make it, to far but hope you take some great shots Doug!


----------



## ImwithLoki

Awesome  I'm in Vegas and want to go check it out

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Elvisfink

Rudy4747 said:


> Awe man one of my favorite judges and somenif my good freinds will be there. Sad to say infant make it, to far but hope you take some great shots Doug!


I'll get plenty of shots for sure. I've shown under Frank & Rodger a few time. I've never shown under Krissy. I'm hoping Earl makes Champion that weekend. He only need 4 more points.


----------



## Rudy4747

Rodger good freind. Krissy I never shown under her but she will be judging at the Ralph Greenwood memorial that we are hosting. Good luck with Earl for some reason I thought he was a ch already. Good luck and safe travels bud!


----------



## Colby Chaos

I can't wait to keep working with my pup and get him to an ADBA event. He's only 14 weeks, but definitely has show potential.


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Colby Chaos said:


> I can't wait to keep working with my pup and get him to an ADBA event. He's only 14 weeks, but definitely has show potential.


You should look into abkc events with your razors edge BULLY....


----------



## Colby Chaos

He's ADBA registered though..


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Use the adba papers to properly register him as an american bully with the abkc. Sorry but he doesnt have show potential in the adba. Hes a BIG pup... I dont see him maturing into a to standard dog.

There's mothing wromg with having an american bully hes just not a "pit bull" or apbt and likely wouldnt show well in the adba.


----------



## Colby Chaos

I'm a novice when it comes to shows. I've always had registered dogs, but have never participated in any events. How does that whole process work?

What forms would I need to fill out to cross-register him?


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Pm sent....


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

Yeah if the pup is bully and looks bully ur not gunna have much fun in the adba ring...


----------



## ::::COACH::::

What?! How can you not go Lauren? Don't you have weekends off? Just leave right after work Friday night and drive through the night! Wooooot! That is what we do!! Haha!


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

::::COACH:::: said:


> What?! How can you not go Lauren? Don't you have weekends off? Just leave right after work Friday night and drive through the night! Wooooot! That is what we do!! Haha!


i know...  but an 11 hr drive (possibly alone) might be too much. i get off work @ 3:30 so assuming i leave at 5pm i might get there before 6am (factoring stops) with no time to sleep. and then to try and get back to work by 7am on monday


----------



## ::::COACH::::

Lol that is what I am doing actually for the upcoming show...it's a 10.5 hour drive....it's gonna suck.... But it's still tons of fun!! DO IT!!! Banshee needs to get out there! Haha  but if not, it's ok I understand-- driving alone is annoying


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

I plan to hit the WA one in July and the SoCal one as well.


----------



## DickyT

I love driving, even driving alone. I do 13-15 hours for crawler events when I compete (taking this year off).

Vegas is a bit far though, it would be a 3 day drive...

Looking forward to the show pics!


----------



## gesse.bella

Odin`s_BlueDragon said:


> I plan to hit the WA one in July and the SoCal one as well.


WA state? Where and when is that going to be held?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

DickyT said:


> I love driving, even driving alone. I do 13-15 hours for crawler events when I compete (taking this year off).
> 
> Vegas is a bit far though, it would be a 3 day drive...
> 
> Looking forward to the show pics!


crawler? like rock crawler? if so u gots my attention... lol



gesse.bella said:


> WA state? Where and when is that going to be held?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


yes WA state. it was in Grahm last year but this year says to be announced so far... but ill be sure to post it up when i know.


----------



## gesse.bella

That's exciting I wanna go to a show so bad!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

Well I hope to see u there!


----------



## gesse.bella

Me too please and thanks for keeping me posted 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

